# Columbia bicycle serial number database??? Help



## 1 Speed & No Brakes (Mar 26, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can date my Columbia. It's a mens 26" frame bike. The frame has a rear facing drop out, but no dog ears for a drop stand or threaded holes for the small bolts that add tension to the chain.
The serial # is  *K 53985 *in small numbers.

Thanks all!


----------



## Gordon (Mar 26, 2011)

http://oldroads.com/co_sn.asp


----------



## serg (Mar 27, 2011)

http://www.vintagecolumbiabikes.com/id79.html

# K 53985 - 1961.……K5000 - K205465 ?


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Mar 28, 2011)

K was also used in 1946, that's probably what you have with rear facing dropouts. Post a pic and we'll figure it out!


----------



## Siestabikes (Jul 11, 2019)

Im looking for Columbia serial number help as well. both of the above links are of no use


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 11, 2019)

Siestabikes said:


> Im looking for Columbia serial number help as well. both of the above links are of no use



The Mr. Columbia site is no longer up. It is best if you start your own post and provide a picture(s) of your bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## lgrinnings (Jul 11, 2019)

No pictures, but the pertinent info is there...

https://web.archive.org/web/20180318104158/www.vintagecolumbiabikes.com/id79.html


----------

